
What Does Recruiters Look in Your CV - arthurBrooks
http://www.codespaghetti.com/cv-tips
======
arthurBrooks
According to a recent research recruiters spend around seven seconds in
reviewing an individual resume. That’s it, all you have is seven seconds to
attract attention or your CV will be rejected.

To free yourself from the fear of rejection. You must work backward. You start
with the perception of the interviewer. What job you are applying for and what
he might be expecting.

You accept his short attention span. You think ahead about what to present and
most importantly in which order.

And if you are able to present the right things in the right order. Then the
readers will pay attention to your CV. Not always (so you can’t be.
disappointed) but most of the time.

Here are the five most important things recruiters look for in a CV in first
seven seconds.

1- Recent Role: Is candidate's most recent experience relevant to the position
for which they are hiring.

2-Keywords: If they are looking for an iOS Engineer, for example, and the
words "iOS" or "Objective-C" don't even make a cameo appearance in someone's
resume. It will be an instant rejection.

3-Experience:Is there a career progression? Does the person have increasing
levels of responsibility? Do the titles make sense?

4-Projects: If the candidate has worked on any projects related to the job

5-Formatting: This includes spelling, grammar, ease of use, ability to clearly
present ideas on CV.

~~~
dozzie
How about you start with grammar and punctuation before giving advice on
writing CV?

~~~
mtmail
"Be civil. Don't say things you wouldn't say face-to-face. Don't be snarky."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
dozzie
Why do you think I wouldn't point out the errors to him face to face?

And conversely, _would you_ point me the guidelines face to face if I did that
in real life? Are you yourself sticking to the guidelines here? The chances
are that you wouldn't and you're not.

